#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Venda de Equipamentos usados para Provedor de Internet

## amjservicos

Pessoal,

Bom Dia,

Encerrei as atividades de meu provedor de internet e estou vendendo alguns equipamentos, se interessar segue o link dos itens no Mercado Livre:



*- Lote Com 10 Kit Client Ubiquiti , Tp-link E Outros:* *https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-983200928-lote-com-10-kit-client-ubiquiti-tp-link-e-outros-_JM

- Fonte No Break Ccn 12v 8a Nobreak: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...8a-nobreak-_JM

- Patch Panel Poe 5 Portas Blindadas Ccn: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ndadas-ccn-_JM

- Patch Panel Poe 10 Portas Blindadas Ccn:https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ndadas-ccn-_JM

- Switch 24p 10/100 Serve Em Rack 19 Tp-link Tl-sf1024: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-tl-sf1024-_JM

- Antena Omni Aquario 15dbi 2.4ghz: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...5dbi-24ghz-_JM 
- Lote Com 4 Roterboards Rb433 E 6 Cartões Mikrotik: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...s-mikrotik-_JM

- Nanobeam M5 16dbi (nbe-m5-16) - Ubiquiti: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...6-ubiquiti-_JM

- Ubiquiti Bullet M5 Outdoor 5ghz Homologado + Poe: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...poe-sfrete-_JM- Filtro De Linha Rack 19 Rcg - 12 Tomadas: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...12-tomadas-_JM

- Smartphone Motox 2° Geração Xt1097 Em Ótimo Estado: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...imo-estado-_JM

- Nanobeam Ubiquiti 5.8ghz 22dbi M5-300 + Fonte Poe: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-fonte-poe-_JM
- Lote Com 4 Antenas Setoriais Oiw-2414p090v 2,4ghz 14dbi 90º: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...z-14dbi-90-_JM

- Antena Nanobeam Ubiquiti 2x2 5.8ghz 22dbi M5-300 Powerbeam: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-powerbeam-_JM- Nanobeam Ubiquiti 5.8ghz 22dbi M5-300 + Fonte C/ Shield: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...e-c-shield-_JM

- Roteador Wireless Link One N150 L1-rw131: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...0-l1-rw131-_JM
*

----------

